# Free Sweet Carrot Knitting Pattern



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I recently finished knitting my carrot toys, and I would love to share it with you all 

http://freecuteknit.com/vegetable-food-stuffed-toys-fast-easy-cute-sweet-carrot-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you, I have bookmarked the site.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so precious!! Thank you!


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a beautiful pattern and thank you for sharing it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

thanks for sharing this lovely carrot with us and can you tell me if it is easy to make as im very new at knitting

angela



AmareeLis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently finished knitting my carrot toys, and I would love to share it with you all
> 
> http://freecuteknit.com/vegetable-food-stuffed-toys-fast-easy-cute-sweet-carrot-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

purpleone said:


> hi there
> 
> thanks for sharing this lovely carrot with us and can you tell me if it is easy to make as im very new at knitting
> 
> ...


Hi Angela,

This carrot is relatively easy to make. The patterns are done using some basic knitting techniques. The two most trickiest in the whole pattern is knitting with DPN (Double Pointed Needles) & Kfb (Knitting front and then back to increase). If you need any help with the techniques let me know as I can find you some good videos to help you 

Dina


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

thanks for getting back to me but i dont no what you mean by front and then back as im new at knitting

angela



AmareeLis said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> > hi there
> ...


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Angela,

Try this video on the page: http://freecuteknit.com/tiny-chickens-animal-stuffed-toy-pattern/
(it's the first video)
When you Kfb, you first knit normally as you would, but after you knit, you don't slide off the yarn from the left needle, instead you knit another one from the back.

I hope this helps a bit more.. Don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions on Kfb or on the other techniques

Dina



purpleone said:


> hi there
> 
> thanks for getting back to me but i dont no what you mean by front and then back as im new at knitting
> 
> ...


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my, that is so cute!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling carrot...
Would be so cute to add with a baby gift for a Vegan family.

Too bad there is not a PDF on the pattern.

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Darling carrot...
> Would be so cute to add with a baby gift for a Vegan family.
> 
> Too bad there is not a PDF on the pattern.
> ...


The idea as baby gift is really good! 

Yes, sorry for now I don't have PDF download ..


----------

